# Looks like it's time for a new pool pump; please advise!



## o2284200 (Apr 6, 2013)

I need to replace my current 3/4hp pool pump, which is dying but the C-1100 filter cartridge is new in my 15x30 in ground pool with built in over-flow spa (spa blower not currently working).  I'm not sure if I did these #'s correct but I'm need to figure which pool pump & filter I need for the following:

Gallons of Water in Pool
15,187.5  {15x30 x 4.5 avg depth x 7.5 = 15,187.5}

Gallons per hour (GPH) To clean all the water in your pool in 8 hours.
1898.4  {15.187.5 / 8 = 1898.4}

Gallons per minute (GPM) Divide your GPH by 60 minutes. 
31.64  {1,898.4 / 60 = 31.64}

Average Feet of Head
26.6'  {15' + 45' + 20' = 80' / 3 = 26.6'}
Skimmer 1:  5' + 10' = 15'
Skimmer 2:  5' + 40' = 45' (spa)
Main Drain:  10' + 10' = 20'

I have received the following quotes from local pool guys:

QUOTE 1: (many options)
"First two numbers are pump and filter combined 1hp or 1.5hp/C1750 Filter, then you have filter only with any of the three VS pumps (Variable speed) code compliant. Then there is the Salt generator Hayward is the best in my opinion/priced 40,000 gallon, bigger the system the longer the cell will last.

All these prices are installed any hardware & materials like valves and whip to perform the labor necessary for the completion of the following work needed, tax included

Hayward MaxFlo Pool pump and Hayward C1750 filter combo: 1hp. $1025.55/1.5hp. $1160.55
Hayward SuperII Pool pump and Hayward C1750 filter combo: 1hp. $1215.75/1.5hp. $1325.60

C1750 Only: $565.60

Pentair IntelaPro VS pump only: $1545.30    
Horner Sunrunner VS pump only: $1120.75  
Zodiac FloPro VS pump only: $1685.00
Hayward AquaRite salt generator 40,000gal.: $1510.50"

QUOTE 2: (2 options)
Hayward MaxFlo Pool pump 3/4hp. $335 + $85/hr labor
Hayward MaxFlo Pool pump 1hp. $353 + $85/hr labor and Hayward C2000 filter $355 + $85/hr labor

All thoughts and advice are greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure where your getting your "head" figures from, but most pool pumps won't do much more than 38 psi which is 87' of head.  Most single speed pumps pressure are between 10 and 20 psi.  Anything more than 20 means the filter is getting dirty or there is something wrong with the pump system if less than 10 psi.  Since these Varispeed pumps are new, I'm not up on them, but I don't see why you would need a 1 or 1.5 hp that is going to be running at less than half speed most of the time.  Apparently the only reason for full speed is to run a Pool Vac.  If it were up to me, and I didn't need a vac, I would run a little spa pump on low speed and save a bunch of electricity.

As far as filters go, there are three to choose from.  Sand which does the worst job of filtering.  Cartridge is number two in cleaning the water.  Then the DE Filter which is the absolute best.  It will make your water sparkle.

Price wise, I don't have a clue.  I would get some word of mouth recommendations from your neighbors.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 9, 2013)

To get my Average Feet of Head, I followed step 7 at 
http://www.inyopools.com/HowToPage/how_to_size_a_pool_pump_for_your_in_ground_pool_.aspx

Having calculated GPM (see math above), next figure out the Average Feet of Head for the pool pump i.e. average amount of feet from where the suction lines are (2 skimmers & main drain) back to where the pool pump is. 

  The lengths of each line are: 
Skimmer 1:  5' + 10' = 15'
Skimmer 2:  5' + 40' = 45' (spa)
Main Drain:  10' + 10' = 20' 

To get the average Feet of Head take the three suction line lengths and divide by three.  15' + 45' + 20' = 80' / 3 = 26.6   average Feet of Head

The reason given for me needing 1 or 1.5 hp is because I have the built-in over-flow spa with a separate blower and if i want to use the spa to it's full potential, I need 1 to 1.5 hp.

As for filters, what is DE and how does filter size relate to pump or pool size?

Thanks!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 10, 2013)

I have no idea what he's doing adding up lengths of pipe and arriving at head.  What you use for that is a friction loss chart.  But it's not that important since most pools are plumed with either 1-1/2" or 2" pipe.  The lift is head.  And that's suction head which is somewhat different than head.  

How did the overflow spa work with the old pump?  If it was fine, chances are the larger pump isn't going to make much difference.  It's not the water flow you feel in a hot tub, it's the air added to the water stream.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have no idea how the overflow spa worked with the old pump...Not even sure if it works now or how to turn it (or the pool light for that matter) on to check it out.    FWIW, I'm looking for one of those Automatic Pool Cleaners to add to the system as well.    THANKS!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 18, 2013)

In my experience the Pool Vac (and there is another name for them) is the best out there.  The simplest and fastest of the bunch.  I have used one for over 20 years and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great thanks!  With the Pool Vac and a separate blower for the spa (if I can get it working), which pump & filter would you get?


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 19, 2013)

Well here in my area there has been a large change in the pumps we can use.   If you building a new pool or are replacing an old "entire" pump you have to go with one of these computerized dual speed motors that can be programmed and supposedly cost less money to operate.  They are all painted GREEN.  If you don't have that problem, a standard Sta-Rite or Hayward pump will do just fine.  The Sta Rite Duraglas was the best pump ever made so they quit making it.

Filters;  Go DE.  If you want mediocre water go Sand, if you want better water go Cartridge.  DE is the ultimate.  Your water will sparkle.  DE is short for Diatomaceous Earth.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great, thanks!  I heard Hayward's are solid.  I don't believe I have that problem.  I was quoted anywhere from 3/4hp with no filter upgrade to 1.5hp to Variable Speed with filter upgrades from C1750 to C2000 and systems with salt generator 40,000ga.   I just don't know what size pump & filter are appropriate for the size of my pool & over-flow spa with pool vac needed.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 19, 2013)

You need to know what size your pool is and pick the pump that is sized for it.  Then the filter needs to be sized for the flow rate of the pump.

Yes, Harward is a good brand.  I liked the Sta Rite Duraglas and Maxiglas but since Hayward and Sta Rite are both owned by Pentair, you don't know what your getting anymore any more than I do.  Do your homework.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 19, 2013)

Speedbump said:


> You need to know what size your pool is and pick the pump that is sized for it.  Then the filter needs to be sized for the flow rate of the pump...


That's what I'm asking help for...I posted the size of the pool in my op "Gallons of Water in Pool" = 15,187.50  {15'x30' x avg depth 4.5'  x 7.5 = 15,187.50}" with over-flow spa PLUS I need a pool vac, I'm asking for help determining what pump is sized for it, 3/4, 1, 1.5, VS and which type & size filter is best??


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 20, 2013)

The filter I have and would highly recommend is the Hayward DE filter with the multiport valve.  Not the one with the bump lever.  With a 15,000 gallon pool the old school horsepower would be closer to a one horse pump.  Today with the variable speed motors, I can't help you because it's all brand new technology and I haven't gotten into it yet.  I can tell you that the variable speed pumps raised the price of the unit over double it's normal pricing.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great, thanks!  What does "old school horsepower" say about using the built in over-flow spa with a separate spa blower to it's full potential needing 1 to 1.5 hp?


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 20, 2013)

Does the spa already have piping for a blower?  If not, I don't know how you would get it to work.  Do you have a heater for the spa?

The blower I used for my first hot tub was a 1.5hp.  I'm not sure it needed one that big and the difference in prices between the 2hp, 1.5hp and the 1hp were too close together to make me think it made any difference.


----------



## o2284200 (Apr 20, 2013)

The spa blower is the round thing on the left of the timer, which is in the middle.   That piping at the bottom the spa blower runs right toward the spa, which is about 10-15' away.    I don't currently have a heat pump but might look to add one when winter comes around.  It looks like there's an old gas tank buried near the pool pump so perhaps I'll look into that or solar when the time comes.    Pinch a Penny having 15% off sale thru tomorrow...Could be good time to go shopping!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup, that's the blower.  Solar isn't going to raise the temp of the spa to the temps you might want.  Like 96 to 104*°.  I'm not real sure how you would circulate the hot water through the heater and spa with the original piping either.


----------



## o2284200 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still seeking guidance on what type & size replacement pump and/or filter are appropriate for my pool, if anyone will help.
Thanks!


----------

